# Goodbye, Douglas.



## MissFrederick (Jun 7, 2010)

When I first joined this forum, I said I had two Guinea Pigs. Since Wednesday, I now only have one. It was just an ordinary day when I left for school on Wednesday, Douglas and Timothy watching me as I said 'bye' for the day. Douglas hadn't been acting 'out of character' when I left them and he showed no signs of pain or suffering (he actually eat two big spring green leaves the day before he died.) So I reckon he just passed peacefully from old age. 

When I got home from school, I went to take my backpack upstairs. I went into my bedroom and saw Douglas's body. I ran up and gently moved the cage (I was panicking at the time, I admit) to see if he would respond. He didn't. I actually screamed; I don't know why I screamed, I just did. I then cried. The other guinea pig, his brother Timothy is grieving. When my brother came to take the body from the cage for burial, he said Timothy tried to guard Douglas, running up to him and putting his paw on him. 

Timothy is the same age as Douglas, born in the same litter. They've been together for as long as they've been alive. So I imagine Timothy is sad and also grieving. I'm trying to help him to get through it by spending a lot more time with him. I think it's too late to get another pig for him as a companion because Timothy is not neutered and he's an older guinea pig so I reckon another guinea pig wouldn't work with him. So I will be his companion. I may not be a guinea pig; but I will still be his companion. 

I hope Douglas is enjoying tasty dandelions leaves at the bridge now.


----------



## Darkcat (May 27, 2010)

RIP.  atback


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

I am sorry for your loss of Douglas. I know the feeling - we had guinea pigs when I was a kid, and they are such sweet little animals! I hope you are able to comfort his brother Timothy...

Fran


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

So sorry to hear this. Big hugs to you and little Timothy.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Rest well Douglas.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm so sorry. It's so painful to lose a pet. God bless.


----------

